# أنظمة التخلص من الجليد للطائرات ** Aircraft Anti-Icing Systems



## أمير صبحي (14 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aircraft Anti-Icing Systems[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

أنظمة التخلص من الجليد من على الأسطح الخارجية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للطائرات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




​












[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اولاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: لماذا يتم التخلص من الجليد من على سطح الطائرة الخارجي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 

هناك خمسة أسباب واضحة .. 

[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 1- تدمير السريان الإنسيابي المستقر على جناحي الطائرة [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] وهذا يؤثر على حركة الطائرة حيث :- [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] يقلل قوة الرفع LIFT و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يزيد قوة الجرDRAG[/FONT]



​[FONT=&quot] 2- يغير فى قيمة عزم الخطران PITCHING MOMENT[/FONT]

​

[FONT=&quot] 3- نتيجة لإنخفاض قوة الرفع : تزداد زاوية الهجوم لتعويض هذا النقص فى الرفع 

 [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وزيادة زاوية الهجوم يسبب تراكم ثليج أكثر وأكثر على السطح السفلي للجناح .[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4 - قد يسبب تلفاً لبعض المكونات الخارجية على جسم الطائرة مثل ال ANTENNAE[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] أو الفتحات السطحية المختلفة والتي تُسد بفعل الثلج مما قد يُلحق ضررا مفاجئاً وغير متوقع ماهيته[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] لأى من المحرك أو جسم الطائرة [/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


​


​





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 5 - تكون الجليد هو مخاطرة تراكمية الأثر بمعنى انه بتراكم الجليد تتغير خواص مختلفة خارج إطار
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]التحديد ولكن تؤثر مباشرة وبشكل عشوائي على خواص الطيران[/FONT][FONT=&quot]FLIGHT CHARACTERISTIC 
[/FONT]​ 









:30:***************:30:​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​
 * [FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]أنواع[/FONT] ( [FONT=&quot]أشكال[/FONT] ) [FONT=&quot]الثلج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المتكون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سطح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الطائرة *[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] للثلج المتكون نوعان مختلفان ... 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] 1 - الثلج الحبيبي ( صريد) rime ice 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وهو ثلج حبيبي يتميز بأنه أبيض نقي اللون - قصف - ويتكون بموازاه ملاصقه للسطح 
[/FONT]





​




[FONT=&quot] 2 - الثلج الزجاجي GLAZE ICE [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] وهو ثلج زجاجي المظهر يتميز بأنه ناعم الملمس - يحتوى على تجمعات هوائية - شفافي -كثيف - 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وصلب يصعب كسرة مقارنه بالنوع الحبيبي
[/FONT]






​



[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 3 - الثلج المختلط MIXED ICE 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وهو يجمع بين النوعين السابقين 
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]:30:***************:30:​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* ثالثاً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: طرق إستبيان وأكتشاف وجود التلج على سطح الطائرة[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهى فكرة عمل ال SENSORS التى هى أحد أجزاء أنظمة مقاومة الجليد .
 هناك مبدأين فكرتان تقوم أجهزة مقاومة الجليد بإستخدامهم لعملية الإستبيان SENSING ... 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
 1 - الكاشف الإلكتروني : 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وهو نوع شهير جدا وواسع الإستخدام وهو يعمل الكترونياً ويعيبه انه قد يعطي بعض الأخطاء أو[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] القراءات خادعه أحيانا .
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] 2 - الكاشف الكتلي :[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهو نوع يعتمد على تراكم الثلج على الجزء ومن ثم ونتيجه للكتلة الإضافية, تُرسل إشارة إنذار 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لنظام مانع الثلج لهذا الجزء لكي يبدأ فى العمل . 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وهذا النوع من إبتكار شركةGM حيث نقلته لكم من موقعهم .


# ويعتبر هذا النوع مفضلاً جدا حيث يحقق كفاءة إستفادة أعلى للوقود وكذلك يحقق عمر أطول لنظام 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مانع تكون الثلج والسبب فى ذلك لأنه لن يعمل أو يستهلك طاقة إلا عند تكون يلحظه من الثلج فقط .





تابع أسفله ...



[/FONT]


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*تابع الموضوع :*

نتابع الجزء المتبقي وهو قلب الموضوع :- 



* رابعاً : أنظمة التخلص من الجليد *


قبل سرد أمثلة لأنظمة مختلفة .. لاحظ اولاً ان لعمل إختيار لنظام التخلص من الجليد يجب تحديد أمران :-


------------------------------------------------------------

اولا :: المكان على سطح الطائرة و المُستخدم عليه النظام والذى قد يكون أحد ما يلي 

[FONT=&quot] PROP & PITOT& FUEL VENT & WINDSHIELD & FLUID SURFACE[/FONT]

حيث تختلف تكنولوجيا وتقنية النظام حسب المكان المثبته عليه والمستخدمه له 

---------------------------------------------





ثانيا :: الأسلوب المرغوب للتخلص من الجليد من أحد أسلوبين :

[FONT=&quot] ANTI - ICING [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]

-وهو نظام مانع تكون الجليد أى أنه نظام وقائي .

- وهنا يتم الإتقاء من الجليد من قبل مرحلة تكونة على الطائرة أو دوريا بمجرد تواجد سمة جليد .

حيث يتم تشغيل نظام مانع تكون الجليد قبيل دخول الطائرة الظروف الجوية المواتية لتكون جليد على

سطحها .


- النظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot] بإختصار هنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يتألف من سخانات حرارية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو سوائل حرارية تقوم برفع درجة حرارة الجزء

المستخدم له النظام أى كان هذا الجزء والحرارة تُستمد بأكثر من تكنولجيه لإتمام عمليه التسخين هذه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]DE - ICING 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- وهو نظام لإزالة الجليد بعد تكونة وتواجدة على جسم الطائرة بصورة بينة .

- النظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المُتبع لهذا الأسلوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] له تقنيات عديدة ومتطورة وتتوقف بشده على المكان المستخدم له

النظام على سطح الطائرة حيث يتألف من مجموعة من المعدات اللازمة لعملية التخلص

لذا يجب أن تلائم المكان بدقه


-------------------------------------------------


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أمثلة لأنظمة التخلص من الجليد من على أسطح
الطائرات 


وسنتناول بحسب الجزء من الطائرة والمُستخدم له النظام ..

[/FONT]


PROPELLER 


ويستخدم معه دائما ANTI-ICERS أى الأسلوب الأول 


1- قد تستخدم سخانات كهربية من الجرافيت والتى تثبت على ال LEADING EDGES للريش 












2- وقد تستخدم سوائل كيميائية حرارية منبعثة من حلقات SLINGER RINGS والتى تثبت على ال PROPELLER HUB كما يتضح لك من الشكل أسفله





​



ملوظات بالنسبة لل PROPELLER :

ملحوظة 1) : يعتبر ال PROPELLER أول الأجزاء التى يتكون عليها جليد فى الطائرة .

ملحوظة 2) : يُلاحظ أنه لا يمكن إستخدام أى DE- ICERS مع ال PROPELLER نظرا لطبيعة عملة وحركته الدورانية .






WINDSHIELD...


ويستخدم معه كذلك دائما ANTI-ICERS أى الأسلوب الأول 


1-عادةً يستخدم سخانات كهربية تثبت فوق ال WINDSHIELD كما يتضح لك 






​



 2- وقد يُستخدم سوائل كيميائية حرارية أمثلة 
ethylene glycol, propylene glycol, Isopropyl alcohol, urea, sodium acetate, potassium acetate, sodium formate, chloride salts​
ومن الجدير بالذكر هنا أن خيار إستخدام الكيماويات دائماً غير مرغوب فيه لأضرارة البيئية .







*WINGS ...


ويستخدم هنا أى من الأسلوبين ANTI-ICING و DE-ICING
وسأوضح طريقتان لكل أسلوب هنا 


*1- قد يتم تسخين الجناح بواسطة هواء ساخن مسحوب BLEED AIR من المحرك وذلك عبر DUCTS مخصصة له خلال جسم الجناح .










2- وقد يستخدم سوائل كيميائية هنا والتى تُنشر على طول الجناح خلال شبكة توزيع مسامية MESH SCREEN 


















3- وقد يستخدم نظام أحجبة مطاطية للأجنحة BOOTS : وهو أسلوب من ال DE-ICING

وهى عبارة طبقة من شرائح المطاط المجوف المرن كما يتضح لك 






​


ويتم التحكم فى إنتفاخة وتقلصة بواسطة المُستخدم بنظام هوائي

حيث انه عند تراكم جليد ملحوظ يتم عمل تمدد لهذة الشرائح فتقوم بقذف الجليد من عليها 

ثم يتم عمل سحب للهواء من ثنايا الشرائح لإرجاعها لحجمها الطبيعي لإكمال ظروف الرحلة 
بثبات.


- تُستخدم غالباً ( بنطاق أوسع ) فى الطائرات الصغيرة .




4 - إستخدام نظام هزاز كهربي Electro-impulse Deicing

وهو عبارة عن ملفات الكترومغناطيسية يتم نشرها أسفل ال SKIN مباشرة والتى تعمل على توليد تيار مستحث على طول السطح 

وبفعل الحث المغناطيسي تتولد نبضات من الإندفاع الكهرومغناطيسي ومن ثم يتلقى السطح الخارجي نبضات مغناطيسية إهتزازية متكررة وسريعة 







​



فيحدث تبادل فعل ورد فعل للقوة الإهتزازية بين الملفات والسطح عند المكان المُتكون عنده جليد فيتناثر الجليد بفعل ذلك عن السطح . 






SURFACE INLETS AND VENTS
ENGINE AND SURFACE INLET COWLS - ENGINE SHUT OFF VALVES -STALL VANES - PITOT TUBES - TEMPERATURE PROBES - DRAIN MASTS - AND OTHER VENTS 
 
ويستخدم غالبا هنا الأسلوب الأول ANTI- ICING



1 - قد تستخدم سخانات كهربائية حرارية تثبت خلال أجسام الفتخات المختلفة المذكورة .

2-  قد يتم تسخين أسطح الفتحات بواسطة هواء ساخن مسحوب BLEED AIR من المحرك وذلك عبر DUCTS رقيقة السمك مخصصة ذات أبعاد صغيرة .


ولاحظ الصورة توضح معظم المنافذ الخارجية التى قد يتراكم خلالها جليد :














-------------------------
--------------
------



شاكر لك حسن متابعتك ومرحبا بإستفسارك 



لكم جميعا تحياتي 


----------------------------------------------------



​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز امير 
موضوع مفيد وعرض بسيط غاية في الروعة 
جهود كبيرة تستحق كل الشكر والتنقدير
نفع الله الامة بعلمك وجزاك الله كل الخير
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## بدري علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الله يجزيك كل الخير...................................................................


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 أغسطس 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز امير
> موضوع مفيد وعرض بسيط غاية في الروعة
> جهود كبيرة تستحق كل الشكر والتنقدير
> نفع الله الامة بعلمك وجزاك الله كل الخير
> تقبل خالص تحياتي




بوركت أخي المهندس العزيز عماد المشهداني .

ونفع الله بنا جميعا ً .



بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله يجزيك كل الخير...................................................................




شكرا أخي المهندس بدري علي .

وجزاكم الله خيرا ً مثله .




تحياتي لكم جميعا ً 



​


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز امير ماشاء الله معلومات مفيده وجميله بارك الله بك ...........



مع تحياتي


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 أغسطس 2009)

بـــــارك الله فيــك اخــي الكريـــم 

مـوضـوع في غايه الاهمــيه , 
طريقه عـرض ممتـــازه 

جــزاك الله كــل خيـــر  

منتظــر منــك المـــزيــد 

# تــم التثبيــت #


----------



## أمير صبحي (31 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز امير ماشاء الله معلومات مفيده وجميله بارك الله بك ...........
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا حبيبي وصديقى المهندس هادي 

شرفتنا فى القسم بزيارتك الجميلة ونتمنى دوامها إن شاء الله ..

لك أطيب تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (31 أغسطس 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> بـــــارك الله فيــك اخــي الكريـــم
> 
> مـوضـوع في غايه الاهمــيه ,
> طريقه عـرض ممتـــازه
> ...



بارك الله فيك  المهندس مصطفى  الأخ والمشرف العزيز 

جزانا وجزاك الله خيراً 

شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع .. 

لك أطيب تحياتي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد معرفة الفرق بين anti-icieing and de-iceing


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح رائع ووافى يا مهندس امير " ربنا يزيدك "


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اسف لأنى سئلت سؤال اجابته موجوده بالفعل فى الموضوع


----------



## Nasrelden (4 سبتمبر 2009)

المهم تقدر تقولنا كيف نذيب الجليدمن هذه الطائرة.


----------



## Nasrelden (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أقول لك أنا:-
1-يتم وضع أنابيب الزيت الســــاخن لتمريرها داخل الأجنحة.
2-يتم تركيب طلمبة ذات قدرة نزح عالية لتعمل اختياريا أو تلقائيا طبقا لرغبة الطيار.
3-يراعى تمرير المواســـــــــــيربمنطقة تكوين الجليد فقط.
===وأخيرا"تمنياتي لك بطيران دافيء فوق الجليد.Nasrelden


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الحبيب امير جزاك الله كل خير علي الشرح المتميز والرائع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الرائع والمتميز


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> اريد معرفة الفرق بين anti-icieing and de-iceing





سامح الفيومى قال:


> اسف لأنى سئلت سؤال اجابته موجوده بالفعل فى الموضوع




شكرا جزيلا ً لمرورك أخي المهندس سامح الفيومي ..

ومرحبا بإستفسارك أياً كان أخي ..

نتمنى دوام تواصلك إن شاء الله .

 لك تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> شرح رائع ووافى يا مهندس امير " ربنا يزيدك "




بارك الله فيك حبيبي وصديقي العزيز المهندس أسامه 

نفع الله بك ووفقك فى عملك بإذنه 

تحياتي لك .. أينما كنت


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Nasrelden قال:


> المهم تقدر تقولنا كيف نذيب الجليدمن هذه الطائرة.





Nasrelden قال:


> أقول لك أنا:-
> 1-يتم وضع أنابيب الزيت الســــاخن لتمريرها داخل الأجنحة.
> 2-يتم تركيب طلمبة ذات قدرة نزح عالية لتعمل اختياريا أو تلقائيا طبقا لرغبة الطيار.
> 3-يراعى تمرير المواســـــــــــيربمنطقة تكوين الجليد فقط.
> ===وأخيرا"تمنياتي لك بطيران دافيء فوق الجليد.Nasrelden




جزيل الشكر لمرورك مهندسنا Nasrelden

ما وضحته فى مشاركتك أخي هو تفصيل عام لأحد أنظمة التخلص من الجليد لجزء الأجنحة 
وهو النوع الذى يستخدم السوائل الكيميائية الحرارية والذى تم الإشارة له فى الموضوع .

فبارك الله فيك .. 


لك تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> اخي الحبيب امير جزاك الله كل خير علي الشرح المتميز والرائع



بارك الله فيك حبيبي فى الله  المهندس وليد سمير 

وجُزيت خيراً مثله أخي الحبيب .

وهذا من بعض ما عندك من تميز أخي وليد والواضح خلال أقسام المنتدى ..

فجزاك الله خيراً ..

لك أطيب تحياتي


----------



## nawar_mera (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_*بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لأدراج مثل هكذا مواضيع شيقه ومثيره*_


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

nawar_mera قال:


> _*بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لأدراج مثل هكذا مواضيع شيقه ومثيره*_






شكرا ً لمرورك أخي المهندس nawar_mera


بارك الله بكَ 



لك تحياتي 

​


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد زرقة قال:


> جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد




أنت الجميل أخونا المهندس محمد زرقة 

جزاك الله كل خير لمرورك 



لك تحياتي 


​


----------



## sarabib (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع الشيق ودعني أضيف سبب سادس ألا وهو الإضرار بالمحركات


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ..


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## م.عمران (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفقك ويعلي همتك ويزيد علمك


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

sarabib قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات القيمه





شاكر لك مرورك أخي sarabib

تحياتي لك َ


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس أول;1310376 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع الشيق ودعني أضيف سبب سادس ألا وهو الإضرار بالمحركات




بارك الله فيك َ وبك َ أخي مهندس أول 

ومشكور على الإضافة وإن كانت مذكورة ضمنيا ً فى الأسباب الخمسة 

تحياتي لك َ أخي


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سوسنة سوداء قال:


> مشكور ..





شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمرورك أختي  سوسنة 

بارك الله بك ِ


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

Securitysuite قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل





جزانا وجزاكم الله خيرا ً أخىSecuritysuite 

و نفعنا الله جميعا بما نقدم


تحياتي لك َ


----------



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

م.عمران قال:


> الله يوفقك ويعلي همتك ويزيد علمك




شاكر لك أخي م. عمران 

زاد الله من همتك ونفع بك َ 

تحياتي لك َ


----------



## المتكامل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح المفيد و المبسط وخاصة لزائر لقسمكم الكريم لك تحياتي


----------



## أمير صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

المتكامل;1383253 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح المفيد و المبسط وخاصة لزائر لقسمكم الكريم لك تحياتي





شكرا ً جزيلا ً لك َ أخي المتكامل 

بارك الله بك َ 

تحياتي 
​


----------



## حيدر ميكانو (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بيك يا ذهب . واذا تستطيع تعرض الموقع والكتاب الذي يحتوي هذه المعلومات
(مهندس : حيدر )


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 يناير 2010)

حيدر ميكانو قال:


> بارك الله بيك يا ذهب . واذا تستطيع تعرض الموقع والكتاب الذي يحتوي هذه المعلومات
> (مهندس : حيدر )





أشكرك أخي حيدر ميكانو

بارك الله بكَ لمرورك الطيب ..

بالنسبة للمصدر فإنه بحث شخصي متسع المصادر ..

تحياتي لكَ  

​


----------



## igran (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 مارس 2010)

igran قال:


> بارك الله فيك




شكراً لمرورك أخي igran

بارك الله بكَ ومرحبا ً بك فى المنتدى 


تحياتي لكَ 
​


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 مايو 2010)

msaid999 قال:


> شكرا ...



 العفو , بارك الله بكَ


----------



## a hoba (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جامد ياهندسة


----------



## الطيران معشوقي (17 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (22 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 

مجهود طيب*​


----------



## أمير صبحي (18 أغسطس 2010)

a hoba قال:


> موضوع جامد ياهندسة



أشكرك بارك الله بك 

تحاياي


----------



## اكرم محمد الكلس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء الافادة عن استخدام المذيبات الكيميائية للجليد


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز امير ماشاء الله ...



*​


----------



## offsee (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## msejet (25 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
لم اسمع عنه من قبل
شكرا لك


----------



## الملحاني (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اليمن*

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه المعلومات والتي أتمنى أن يستفيد منها الجميع وأدام الله لكم الصحة والعافية آمين .


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت 
شرح جميل و مرتب


----------



## المهندس احمد ادعيس (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك يا صديقي معلومات مفيدة جدا وانا اعرفها جميعها


----------



## Atatri (24 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايـــــــــــــــــــــدك


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااااا
مشكووووووووور


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس / أمير اتمنى أن تكون بتمام الصحة والعافية
وأشكرك على هذة المعلومات التي قدمتها لنا
واعتذر لك وللأخوة مشاهدي ومتابعي الموضوع لنقل الموضوع
ولكن السبب هو إعادة ترتيب المواضيع وجعل المواضيع دائمة المشاهدة والمتابعة في المواضيع المثبته
وفي حالة وجود إقتراح آخر الرجاء مراسلتي فوراً​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## أمير صبحي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي المهندس / أمير اتمنى أن تكون بتمام الصحة والعافية
> وأشكرك على هذة المعلومات التي قدمتها لنا
> واعتذر لك وللأخوة مشاهدي ومتابعي الموضوع لنقل الموضوع
> ...




السلام عليكم 

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم سامح الفيومي

وبارك الله لك فى مجهوداتك الإشرافية على القسم أخي ..

فلقد إفتقدنا لفترة وجود إشراف حاضر بإستمرار بالقسم ..

نحن معك ونشد على يدك أخي 

تحاياي لك


----------

